# CPL classes in the UP?



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

looking for an upcoming CPL class in the central UP (esky north to marquette area west to manistique...generally speaking). Anyone know of individuals or places that put them on?


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

Sgt. Dave Kent at the marquette county sherrifs office puts on classes every now and then, and a guy named Les Something or other does one out in Skandia. Call or stop into your local sherrifs office and they should have info on any upcoming classes.


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

thank you, nick! i appreciate the help.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

West Branch Sportsman's Club on Engmann Lake Rd off M-94 between Sawyer and US-41. They usually put a flyer up at Gander in Mqt. If you have trouble getting info PM me and I can find some phone numbers...


----------



## Michael Sarka (Jul 6, 2016)

NickAdams said:


> Sgt. Dave Kent at the marquette county sherrifs office puts on classes every now and then, and a guy named Les Something or other does one out in Skandia. Call or stop into your local sherrifs office and they should have info on any upcoming classes.


From what I understand Les Thatcher no longer administers the class.


----------



## Michael Sarka (Jul 6, 2016)

However I am looking for Marquette County classes for August, anyone have contacts and prices?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

YooperTroll said:


> looking for an upcoming CPL class in the central UP (esky north to marquette area west to manistique...generally speaking). Anyone know of individuals or places that put them on?


Give 906 Concealed Carry a call at 906-249-9205. The seem to do a class every month at the West Branch Sportsmen's Club. The website lists a class for July 14-15, but doesn't show any beyond that. Call them.

West Branch Sportsmen's Club
1888 Engman Lake Rd
Skandia, MI 49885

http://www.906concealedcarry.com/PPITH-Michgan-Concealed-Pistol-License-Class.htm

https://www.facebook.com/906ConcealedCarry


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm surprised no one from the U.P. has responded.
One on here from your area.......http://mcrgo.org/cpl-instructors/


----------



## Avery Smith (Jul 15, 2016)

Howdy! 

Avery with 906 Concealed Carry here in Marquette. Just saw this today. Don't have my August schedule up, but I'm looking to do two classes. Keep an eye on my web site (www.906concealedcarry.com) or my Facebook page for updates (https://www.facebook.com/906ConcealedCarry/).


----------



## fred1 (Jun 2, 2009)

cedarlkDJ said:


> I'm surprised no one from the U.P. has responded.


Alright, I'll jump in.

http://www.bullseyestobadguys.com/

In the Iron Mountain / Kingsford area. Good guys to deal with.


----------

